# Ich habe ein problem mit nem Acer M230HD



## ASD_588 (30. Januar 2011)

Als ich den Monitor mit hdmi anschlißte hatte er einen Schwarzen rand ca 2cm  bei einer auflösung von 1920 auf 1080 (mit vga wirds normal angzeigt) 

Ligt das problem am kabel oder an der Grafikkarte???? Ich bin zimlich ratlos!!!

 Grafikarte:  Asus AH3650Agp


----------



## Painkiller (31. Januar 2011)

Weder noch...

Am Treiber liegt es. Such mal das Feature "Overscan" im Treiber. Das stellst du auf 0% dann sollte das wieder passen.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (31. Januar 2011)

Ich hoffe das wird mir jetzt nicht übel gebommen aber --> verwendet keiner mehr die Such-Funktion? 

Dasselbe Problem wurde hier im Forum sicher in den letzten Monaten dutzende male beackert.

Allein ich habs sicher in 4-5 Threads geschrieben.


----------



## ASD_588 (31. Januar 2011)

Ich habe darüber gelesen aber ich find disen "Overscan" nicht weil er zimlich versteckt sein soll.

Es soll unten links auf dem ati button sein wen ich da rechtsklick mache dan komt immer nichts davor gehe ich auf Anzeige eigneschaften

wen ich auf displeyeigenschaften gehe und unten links auf das ati buttun mit rechts klicke dan komt da nichts!! Oder ich habe auf das falsche geklikt.


----------



## Painkiller (4. Februar 2011)

Schau mal hier...

http://blog.unhandledexception.net/wp-content/uploads/2009/02/ati-set-overscan.png


----------



## ASD_588 (6. Februar 2011)

Im triber stand des ned drin!!!!!!! Erst als ich den neusten Treiber istalirte stand der overscan drinen!!  Vielen Dank für die hilfe


----------

